# IUI FRIENDS PART 3



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Only part 3 you ladies are slacking, just joking, love to each and everyone of ya xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Petal – sending you a big hug  , and sorry to hear that AF has been so mean.  You are bound to wonder what is going on, and we all have that little glimmer of hope each time…we wouldn’t be human if we didn’t.  Chocolate does help, doesn’t it   …even if it’s just a short term fix I’m all for it…take care honey …. Xx

Hi Julie –   hope your day is going OK xx

Hi KJ – naughty Caleb chewing the fairy lights   …maybe he doesn’t like Xmas either   ! Xx

Hi Jilly – fantastic news about your appts   …onwards & forwards!!!  
Yes, I’m a Villa fan too….thinking of going tonight even tho’ I shouldn’t really seeing as I’ve been ill.  I’m actually a Villa & a Torquay fan (born down south to a family of midlanders) so spend Saturdays at one ground or the other….I spose I must be mad.  On a serious note it does help me take my mind off all this so I actually find it quite therapeutic sometimes!

Still at home, but have progressed from the bedroom to under a duvet in the lounge.  Scan’s at 10:30 tomorrow, hoping the cyst has gone  .

Jo
xx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello everyone

It is very very quiet here, I could hear a pin drop!  Hope you are all doing ok.  I had a job interview yesterday and had to go through a 2.5 hour assessment.  I had an interview (that went badly and I knew half-way through) and then had to do an aptitude, ability and personality test!  To be quite honest I was half expecting to do one of those ability tests they use to have on the krypton factor where you had to do a really wierd jigsaw or army assault course.  No such luck, i had to do some rubbish with numbers and shapes and then do a goddam personality test!  I am telling you, I had to look in the corners of my tiny mind to find my personality and nearly ran out of time!

I really do not see the reason of those tests - i mean if they want to really want to know what my personality is like, they should maybe arrange an informal meeting with me or something - its a right load of crap!  Anyway, I just asked when they would make a decision and they said that if I got through this, I would have to go through a second round of interviews!  WHY OH WHY OH WHY do they have to make a song a dance eh?  

Oh well I didnt make it through as they have not called today.  They were a bunch of stuffed shirts anyway.  Back to buying another euro lottery ticket on Friday - its some kind of obscene amount of 128 million!  

Take it easy!

Jackie


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks jo9 

moosey-i don't understand why they make you do all of that stuff ,what a waste of time.there loss,thats what i say

julie-hi lovely,hope your feeling abit better today 

jilly-great news about the appointment

just a quick one from me,well try and get on tomorrow but have been getting in late,and dh is hogging the computer 

speak to you all tomorrow

luv petal


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya 

moosey - what a load of tosh. dh is going for  a 2nd interview today (fingers crossed for this one) and he has to go thru psychometric testing 

julie - sorry to see youre back on reception ugh poor you. work was ok yesterday, heffalump was still poorly but better than he had been. back there again this avo, dashing off in a min...

erika - hope you're ok 

jo9 - i think your right about Caleb and the fairy lights, clearly my negative attitude has worn off on him  how are you feeling today...still under the duvet?

jilly  about your appts

just been to puppy training, a puppy 'walk' instead of a class today. was ok, but did feel like i was just paying to take my dog for a walk  did get a handy hint for pulling on the lead tho..oh and made a new friend too...lives quite near so hopefully will go walking with her now and again  she has a naughty black lab...

must fly

kj x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Lovely Friends

Hi Petal – naughty DH  ....you'll just need to kick him off the computer when you need it xx

Hi Julie –   thx for the wishes...also glad you had a good night out, just what the doctor ordered xx

Hi KJ – I'm back under the duvet now after my scan.....I hav plenty of Xmas decs in the loft that Caleb is more than welcome too!! (humbug)...
My Mum met a lady dog walking many years ago & they are now the best of friends.

Hi Jilly – yes I was a naughty girl & went to the game....it was a bit of a blur tho' and definitely a bad idea in terms of how ill I felt...quite pleased with the point tho' xx

Hi Candy…  hope it’s a good one xx

Hi Erica - hope you are OK xx

Hi Molly - hope you are OK xx

Had my scan earlier – the cyst is still there but has shrunk slightly so I had my first stimming jab from the nurse.  She wasn’t 100% happy starting me off with this cold/flu thing, but I said I wanted to get going.  So in both an attempt to get better & give this stimming the best chance of working, I’m going to write this week off and go back to work on Monday.

Feeling a bit homesick as there’s a house-hunting programme on the telly and it’s in Torbay….  

Jo
xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

    at Kim and the fake bottom - next time I have a bad day at work I'll just thank my lucky stars I'm not a fake bottom designer....  

Oh dear - can't hang around - I'm arguing with the Inland Revenue at work - oh joy....!!!!

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

VIL -     to the Inland Revenue.
Jo - Good to hear appt went well   cyst has shrunk & you have started stimming. Great result for the Villa last night & even better coming from behind (I meant we were a goal down & wasn't stating a sexual preference   for all those smutty minds out there, like you KJ!!) Hope cold has gone  & you're quite right to take the rest of the week off.
Kj - Hope today is a better day for you   Love the Caleb stories, sorry but they do make me giggle.   to DH for his interview, hope it goes well. Hoping to start book at the weekend.
Jilly - Great news about IUI in April   & yes I'm still   at the 1st & other things. Not as much as I laugh everytime I look at your picture though!!   for footie for you.................obviously they don't come from behind in Manchester   
Petal -   hope you are ok? Sorry AF was playing you up &  we always hold out that bit of hope don't we. If we haven't got hope what have we got  
Candy -    
Holly -       
Caroline -     here's to Valentines Day  
Catwoman -     for your hospital appt today & all those blood tests. It will be one less thing to worry about & one step closer to your next tx mate.
Molly -     Red Witch really does suit Poops, she's a Man U fan! And believe me from I've heard she'll drink anything..............bit of a Martini girl any time any place any where (so her DH said   ) 

Lots of love to those not mentioned   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly
      here's hoping that your MIL takes you with her


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right girls a brief catch up on my news.

First of all my sister goes for her results next week following the removal of her skin cancer. She'll find out if she needs chemo so please God she doesn't & she gets the all clear     & can move on from this awful episode. She has handled the whole thing brilliantly but it doesn't stop us all from worrying about her & being desperate to hear her get good news.

Work announced last week that they have lost their major contract which they have held for 7 years. It means redundancies   including my own office, accounts. I'm not safe myself & staff will be finished during Feb & Mar. Obviously it's a very worrying time & right when I don't need it with tx etc   If I'm lucky enough to keep my job, I will still have to make some of my girls redunadant which really hurts. They are a great bunch & I consider them all as friends as well as staff. The atmoshere at work totally changed when the announcement was made last Thursday & won't improve, it will only get worse. I was made redundant 6 years ago when my workplace re-located to Manchester & I chose not to move with them so I do know what's coming & how it all feels & effects everyone   

DF's posting is up at the end of March, it was a 2 year UK posting to do fertility tx & here we are 2 years later having done 9 months Clomid   , 3 IUI's & 1 IVF & are still no nearer to getting our dream. He has applied for an extension but they seem to be farting about giving him an answer. Now they want letters from the hospital stating what tx we have had, what tx we are going to have & all about my dodgey smear etc   I wouldn't mind but it's all personal to me & none of their business really. If it keeps him home for longer I don't mind   it's just that everyone seems to make things as difficult as they can.

As far at the smear goes, having had the biopsy on the 9th I still hadn't had a letter until yesterday & that wasn't any help. I think it's really poor & I'm not happy that they have been so half soaked about something so important. Anyway when I saw my cons last week to talk over my failed IVF & future tx he looked up my results for me. I have got to have some more of the cervix removed under a local. He explained the procedure & drew diagrams so I understood everything. That's ok but I just want them to sort it now as I can't move on with fertility tx until the Colposcopy have sorted me out   I phoned them today & spoke to a righ snotty cow who said I will be written to when they have my results. I told her that my results were on file & my cons had explained them to me last Thu but she was really rude & wasn't having any of it. She said I had to be told by Colposcopy, not my cons & that I didn't know I needed tx until I was told by them   Everytime I mentioned my cons she said "like I said you will be written to" & then I told her how it was interferring with my fertility tx &  you've guessed it she said "like I said you will be written to". The letter yesterday which said dictated on the 9th, typed on the 25th & I got it yesterday.......the 1st   just said you had a biopsy taken on the 9th, well funnily enough I knew that because I was there   if you need further tx we will be in touch. Great.....................but when. It's taken nearly 4 weeks to tell me I had a biopsy!!

Right moan over..........................sorry   but feeling a tad down & like there is plenty on my plate at the moment. It will all sort itself out I know, but it all seems to happening at the same time, always the way eh    

On a     note my cons appt last Thu went well. He was great & went through my IUI's & IVF, results & reactions etc. He suggests that next time we do IVF/ICSI so if I produced 12 eggs, 6 go to IVF 6 to ICSI. Me & DF are happy with that & would like to try again May time   My cons sees no problems & said that my FSH & LH levels are great, I ov naturally & produce my own eggs, DF's   is fine so "it really could happen at any time". I just smiled when he said that.

So that's my news for now. I've got a meeting with my boss tomorrow so I'm hoping to find out a bit more about the redundancies so keep your fingers crossed for me.

Erica.xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

i thought that Man U were quitting the prem as it's far too physical for them....


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jo 
If they are quitting, they won't be moving to Blackburn


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Jilly – Really glad you have got your appointment through. That is going to go really fast. It’s my birthday on April 1st and it always seems to come round really quickly after Christmas and we are into February already. Massively hope that it’s a good outcome for you.  And   for trip to Norfolk (great place!) to see new family. How exciting!


Erika – You really have a lot on your plate at the moment. Why is it that everything comes at once? Makes you think that someone up there is having some kind of laugh.  Redundancy is really the pits but hopefully if it happens for you it will mean something even better comes up. Maybe you should go for a post at the hospital and tell them how to do their job properly. There are some right inconsiderate cows working in this industry if you ask me.  Hope everything work out for you and your sister too. 
Puts a lot of things in perspective when you are having to deal with news like that.xxx

VIL – Hope you are OK and feeling well. Time is going by really quickly. Do you have your baby at the Rosie in Cambridge? 

Hope everyone else is OK. Happy Birthday to Candy,   to Julie, Kelly (where are you?) Moomin, Mollie, KJ, Starr and everyone else.

love
Jules
xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

yes actually Kelly...where are you?? xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly is ok, her computer is broken!!!  Had a text message from her last night.  She is missing everyone!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Moomin 

give Kelly a   from us 

xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Will do!!!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Real quickie, as work is manic..... 

Erica -  You poor thing, what a LOT of cr*p going on in your life at the moment. BIG HUGS to you... You don't need the added stress of being kept in the dark about your biopsy results so long.  If you can find the energy, I'd consider going straight to the top to ask why a letter dictated on the 9th wasn't typed up until 25th & didn't contain anything informative anyway! Sounds like someone's been sitting on their  - probably the snotty b*tch! Hope your sister's results come back okay too & DH gets his extension (ooh eerr missus...  )

KJ - still laughing at the dummy bummy!  I owe you a pm or 2, will do it asap.  Hope you had a good day.

 Happy Birthday Candy! Hope it was EXTRA special this year, spending it with your little man. I think of you every time I light my lovely  candle.  xxx

Jo - hope you're feeling better. So glad you could get going with the stimming at last! Good luck my sweet....   

Sair - special  for you sweetheart. So sorry about the BFN. It is SO hard to deal with, I hope you feel better soon. x

Julie -     Hope you're feeling better. x

Jilly -  Great news on your appointments! x

Moomin - hope the stimming's going well.  Say hi to Kelly when you speak/text. 

Petal - sounds like you need a  too. x

Caroline & Shazia - good luck to you both on the  together. Hoping it'll be a double celebration....  

Miss Jules - time is FLYING by for you! Not long now.... 

VIL & Moosey -   I'm gonna look into suing my bank as soon as I get a mo.  to the job interview, what a complete waste of time. Hope you win the Euromillions. x

Starr -  9th Feb! GO GIRL!!! x

Catwoman - hope the blood tests went okay and you've got your feet up with a cup of tea! You'll be wiped out after having 10 vials taken...  Take it easy hun.

Holly - where ARE you?  You MUST have found a cyber cafe by now! Hope you're all okay sweetie. 

Love to Jess, hope you're okay sweetheart. 

Byeeeee, got to fly....
Love Molly
x


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

molly how do remember so much  ...... i can barely keep up with any thread these days......x
Erica..... so sad to hear all your 'news' a plateful at once is always bad..... i'm sure the others have said( not read anythin yet) but we are all here for you...you have loads of ladies on here only too ready to listen to you and hold your hand.... you have my number if you ever want a chat !!!!! xxxxxx
shazia well done so very pleased you got 2 ...you test day after me...already got af pains and i'm only day 4 ..dh walking around so sure that its worked this time...i'm not so convinced..we shall see... 
 Candy...hope you have had a good day xx
Julie .. hope you are ok is it grandma night tonight  heard anything yet ??   xxxxx
Petal..... you gone a bit quiet   xxxxxx
Hello to moominx , Jo,x Jed,x Starr ( great day 9th  btw) xVil x Jess xx  KJ any luck with your photos? xx Sair so very sorry to see your bfn.. had a round the other way thing to you..we got a letter  from school to say dep head is pregnant baby due in may ( when mine was due)  x
Catwoman...here i am xx
  and Jilly hope you are ok..thinking about you loads........ xx
all is well in our house now... we had the sickness bug.... dd birthday last week went ice skating at canary wharf dd got out the car and puked!!!! yuk.... we left and had to go back later.... kids saying where's katies sick !!!! we had to drive past it so they could see it !!!! anyway all else ok... love ck sorry if i've missed anyone...i did check Mollys post ( i cheated )


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Molly - you are such a star keeping up with everyone....i don't know how you remember it all xx
Hi CK - sorry to hear about all the sickness   for your 2ww xx

Jilly Glory Hunter -    xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - Think you are being picked on big time.....      

How are you doing?


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

sorry Moomin, this has become a bit of a footie forum today  

Jilly -  let's call a truce for today (only til tomorrow then Erica & I can gang up on you again!!!)...seriously tho' if Villa did go down & Torquay get relegated to the conference then I will be in  all summer long....


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

OK, that's it...truce well and truly recinded


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Exactly!!!!  She is obviously scared of you!!!      

Personally I am a Pompey fan, but considering we are near the bottom of the premiership, we are almost certain to go down


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Moomin - at least you support your local team....unlike some...


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

I was only being polite...but the gloves are off now....    xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Now that is impressive!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

thx Jilly...and just b4 you go...

Q: What have Man Utd and a 3-pin plug got in common?
A: They're both bugger-all use in Europe.


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Julie - it was good that DP told you about things b4 the weekend.  There's nothing worse than being put on the spot and being told by people out of the blue is there.  Even so I am sure Saturday won't be easy for you....but just think that when you are out with them, that we are all there with you holding your hand.  And if you are feeling stressed, can you cancel meeting them for a couple of weeks?  If not, just make sure you also take time for you this weekend...and try and get rid of that nasty headache.
  for you,
Jo
xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya

I've just had my   and been told I have to wait a month for next IUI so does that mean I can join you girls for a bit??

I'm not great company at the moment, infact feeling really crap but hey! THERES ALWAYS NEXT TIME!

I'll be back in soon

love janet xx

ps need to read all messages properly but i'm a big man u fan, does that mean I'm not welcome?


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Jan - so sorry about the BFN.  It is never easy is it  , but it is early days with so many possibilities ahead    xx
I am going thro tx at the mo, but can't stay away from this board as there are so many lovelies like Julie on here...

...and don't apologise for being a Man U fan...we understand and won't hold it against you


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

I accept cheques & postal orders as well as cash...


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Julie sweetheart that is terrible. Am so sorry. Nice of your boss to let you know but isn't head office leaving it a bit late if the redundancies are in March How much more are you needing to go through sweetie, its so unfair. If I were you I would blow out my friends this weekend (sure they will understand) and hibernate with lovely dh.

Sending you lots of love and cuddles

Shazia xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Good for you hun.

Really hope it doesn't ruin ur weekend sweetie

xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Julie - I can't believe it   ...like Shazia says it is also such short notice.  I am sure you will find something else, but I'm sure you could both do without the worry too....just use the time you have there left to surf the net for something new...like you say, you don't owe them anything, and you need to think about no.1 xx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Julie... very sorry to hear your news...seems to be something in the air..... first erica..now you ....
ds has got chicken pox ! i've had it so it should be ok...does anyone know ??  sorry forgot this for julie erica and jan ...and anyone else who needs it         xxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

yes thought that.... why did it have to be on the 2ww.....  thanks sweetie.... think i would give friends a miss too if i were you ...got too much on your plate  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear your rubbish news Julie. There must be something going around at the moment with all these redundancies. 

Hope they give you a bumper payout and then you find a much better job really quickly with no rotten reception duties.

Jules
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   
I'm so sorry to hear your news mate    life is just a crock of   at the moment.

I'll pm you before I leave tonight. I've been messed about all day   & have only just come out of a big meeting. Like the girls said, remember you are No.1   & you don't owe them anything. Join your agencies & do as much stuff at work as you can get away with.

Lots of love.

Treacle.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry girls, only time for a quickie  
Miss Jules - 25 weeks now..............wow!! Hope you're well & blimey your pg is going quickly.
Jo - Loved your Man U joke   Toughen up girl, there's only one place to put  ....................I think they say "where the sun doesn't shine!" Poops & her bouncer Moomin will understand   bring it on!!!!!!!!!
Moomin -   for your scan & I hope Poops pays you a wage for looking after her, fancy needing a minder   Ooooooohhhhhh you 2 are Terry & Arthur out of Minder   (what do you think Jo?)
Molly - DF's extension, ooer missus   Talking of which did you see the "Worlds Biggest Penis" on channel 4 the other night. 9" soft & 13.5 erect   now that's what you call an extension (as well as abnormal).
Caroline - Thanks for your number    you're a darling.   at your sick story, sorry couldn't help it. Will text you over the weekend &    for the rest of the 2ww.
Arthur (Jilly) - Lovin your new name mate   you look like a bit of an Arthur. Thanks for texts & support it means alot to me matey   you're a good girl sometimes (& I mean sometimes!). Glory hunter   can't you control Jo? She didn't mean the white flag either she was just lulling you into a false sense of security.
Julie -    Sorry about your news mate & re-think tomorrow night, it's a tough call especially if you are feeling fragile.

Lots of love to everyone else & have a fab weekend.

Erica.xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw Julie, what an absolute bummer  so sorry you have yet more $hit on your plate. hope you manage to have a nice weekend desite all this, and manage to keep dp calm. my dh is a worrier too, but he's been remarkably calm about the latest scenario. i just keep saying what will be will be. seems to work  he has 2 more interviews next week and if nothing comes of those or the one this week he's gonna take a short term contract somewhere...

anyways big hugs to you both 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

To Jilly for ALL Villa comments, from me & my buddy Jo.
(Pass a few to Moomin too for picking on my mate while I wasn't here!!)


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

I can...becoz I was there...but then most Man U fans don't even go to Old Stratford  let alone to a European game      ....actually I've been to the Theatre of Screams too, probably somewhere else not many Man U fans have been either... 

Don't worry Erica...no more ...think I was just having a weak moment...must be the cold... xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

oh, and Erica, talking about men's extensions...

I've got a top tip for Jilly...

Top tip for Manchester United fans: don't waste money on expensive new kits every season. Simply strap a large inflatable penis to your forehead, and everyone will immediately know which team you support.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wheres holly when you need her?? i need to ask for an IUI football fans thread!!!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

sorry KJ, don't mean to be hogging the boards...but Jilly & Moomin started it...


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

to Julie. What horrible news for you both to have to cope with at the moment, but you are so lovely I'm sure you'll walk straight into another job and your DH sounds like a real grafter so I'm sure he'll be okay too. I know you will be worried about tx starting again when you're in a new place when your current boss has been so lovely, but you'll manage somehow sweetie. Big   for you both and  

Erica, Jilly, Jo - you are all  !!!!

Caroline - don't know about chicken pox. Hope you got some answers from your clinic & that DS is better soon. x 

Jan -  Sorry about the BFN. Of course you are welcome to hang out here, it will help to pass the time, although the footie gang may well send you 

Moomin - hope the scan went okay   

Kelly -  Hope the 'puter's fixed soon....

Holly -  across the world.

KJ - just gonna pm you hun...   

Love to everyone,
Molly <working today 
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooooooh a PM, cant wait molly  sorry you're working 

I've got a poorly dh, has a rotten tummy bug, been up all night, so i'm nurse kj today, as well as dogwalker/chef/cleaner/shopper. was really looking forward to this weekend as dh is soooo stressed out with all the job stuff and he said sat and sun we'd do some nice things  ho hum...

it all started well...we went to see my bro perform at the Tate last night. a really big night for him..and it was last act of the night so everyone was hyped up for it. its a kind of irreverant magic show..he plays the part of a 'gospel magician'...so its all suspended crucifixes and clever stunts using religious items...I've never seen him perform before and i know I'm biased but it was BRILLIANT..so clever and soooo funny....and it seemed to go down well with the audience too. unfortunately his assistant fell off the stage right at the last trick which was a real shame, and dangerous too, she could've broken her leg the way she fell, luckily she was ok but it was all they could think about afterwards   also a bit annoying was some women let their kids on stage at the end to look at the props and there was still someone lying in the coffin who had previously 'vanished' during the show. anyone who knows anything about magic knows you arent supposed to let your 'secrets' out... 

anyways must get on with my nursing duties, the patient is groaning dramatically 

sister kj x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

for those who've had to work today.

Hi lovely Molly   xx
Hi Nurse KJ - great news that your bro's performance went so well....good job the girl didn't hurt herself tho!  Hope DH is starting to feel better xx 
Hi Jilly - up to 12th now.....catching you up   xx
Hi Erica - enjoy MOTD....and thx again for the pm xx
Hi Julie - thinking of you this evening - hope it all goes OK xx

Love to Petal, Shazia, CK & all

Jo
xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi
Not sure what this thread is for as I've been off FF for a while, but I have noticed all my buddies are on here. Can I join or is this a private party?
Won't be offended if this isn't my turf and I've missed the point. But it is lovely to see you all.
Love and hugs,
Perky


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey Perks

Been thinking about you alot recently, missed you!!

This thread was started for people who are currently in limbo, either awaiting treatment or undecided or not having treatment at all. Ofcourse anyone is allowed to post though, which I do from time to time  

Hows things? Where you been?


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Julie - was thinking of you last night hun.  Sorry you had to contend with all the baby talk  .
You are bound to feel angry with work (sounds just like my place - full of love to its employees one minute, dumping on them the next).  It's true when they say there's no job for life anymore.  
Lots of places are good with taking time off for tx tho', so try not to worry about that side and just concentrate on getting yourself a new job.  Hopefully the next company will be even more understanding xx

Perky -   lovely to see you back - hope you are feeling OK xx

Love to all,
Jo
xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh good, I'll stay then  .
An update: I'm in limbo. DH and I have put things on hold, partly because of my health (which is improving a lot) and mostly because he doesn't want babies and I don't want to force him into it  .
I've been in touch with the clinic, basically asking how long I could leave it without really messing up my chances. DH would like me to wait until December, and have one last baby free year with me. I've said if the clinic gives the green light on this, I will wait until December, but if he's still not up for it then, I'll go it alone. I've also promised not to talk about it between now and then because it was really taking it's toll on our relationship, which is actually a good one... hmmm, that sounds a bit bonkers, but I know I'm amaong friends here. 
So, I will need you lovely ladies, and don't feel at home on the other threads.
Promise to catch up and do personals very soon.
Love,
Perky  

PS Clinic have siad they will let me know tomorrow. AARGHHH


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Perky
 for your call from the clinic tomorrow.
Jo
xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Jo. What a sweetie  
Perks x


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

Perky sounds like you could do with a year off too ...... nice to 'see' you    love ck xx
Jo i am sooooooooo lost re you jilly erica...... who do you support ?? i have an arsenal fan..... and a three year old who when asks who does he support he says tottenham....sil goes to all home matches...
Julie..... what can i say thinking of you and hoping things work out job wise..... lots of love...  .

ds is getting more spotty by the 2nd...... 7 of them off from playschool with it..... xxxx
hey shazia...you ok? xxxxxxxx has toby's tummy bug gone yet 
must go xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw Julie my love, great big  hun.
you know what? i think you guys just need to concentrate on one thing right now... without jobs you cant even think about txt so you HAVE to address that first, not really much choice about it. sometimes things happen to make you stop and stand still and think whats most important...so i think you should put txt right at the back of your minds just for the next couple of months. when you are settled with new jobs you can open that chapter again. OR you could squeeze in a quick IVF before your job comes to an end  but I'm not sure that is a good idea 
in response to your worrying about a new company being supportive of any txt you do, I can totally understand that, but you never know, another company might be even better!! when i was looking for a nanny job a few years back, i agonised over whether to tell poss future employers in interview what our situation was ( - at that time trying with the notion that it actually might happen  and therefore they could find themsleves with a preg nanny at any given moment) the nanny agencies said dont mention it in case it jeopardised my chances. i got into a really good interview and just felt i couldnt lie to them. i explained we were trying for a family and it might happen or we might have to have txt. it turned out they had taken YEARS to conceive and so had every sympathy and were absolutely fine with the fact that i might become preg. it all worked out really well despite all the agonising, and i stayed there 2 years. i'm just telling you this as an example of how things sometimes turn out different than you expect. your company now may feel very supportive but i'm sure there are plenty of others who'd be that way too...sorry if this sounds like a lecture, just trying to reassure, not sure if its working  anway, thinking of you lots 

hiya Perky, this sounds like the *perfect* home for you right now, sorry things arent going so well your end but glad your health is getting better 

dh is better today but still not 100%. I've been feeling as bit oofy too, bit nauseous and lacking in energy. I had to go to work for 3 hrs this avo but it was sunday pay  tomoz i have to go in early, 8.30am - the heffalump has just been admitted to hospital and i have to do my shift there..if its anything like last time i may not get out till v late too.his night nurse wont start till 9pm and the less time he is without 1 to 1 care the better...its dangerous leaving him alone on the ward - most of the nurses dont have a clue how to deal with a tracheostomy  last time he was there i truly thought he might die when i left as he was just left alone in his room 

right off to bed

nighty night 

ps did anyone see 'child of our time' this eve? if you did, you know the policeman doing the driving thing - well i know him! used to work with his wife, was very surprised and excited to see him on there


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Caroline - Hope the   is going ok & that ds is feeling better. Chicken pox is horrible   So it's Arsenal & Spurs for you then, local sides I guess. Well as Brummie birds me & Jo support a Birmingham team, we are Aston Villa fans    (don't make us bad birds). Jilly coming from Cumbria supports Manchester Utd   sorry but I can't explain that one.
Kj -   for dh's interviews & I hope he is feeling better. Must have been great seeing your brother what a talented family. Hope your patient is ok & that you enjoyed your early start   
Jo - Good girl no more  that's the spirit!!   at Theatre Of Screams & your top tip &  I REALLY enjoyed MOTD.
Molly - Hope you enjoyed the part of your weekend that you didn't have to work   
Moomin - Great news about your scan      
Perky -   Nice to "see" you again & it sounds like you're definately in the right place. Hope you get that   today.
Petal/Shazia -      
Julie -   will pm you this afternoon.
Holly -   hope all is going well.
Jilly - You need  mate. Did you do any dancing last night & if so did you look like this  you usually do!!

Have a good day everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks Erica...got it now ...dh has man flu at the moment..... ds is fine now the spots have come out...was really grumpy before they appeared.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi all you lovely ff'ers

sorry have been a bit distance in recent months, been living such a hectic life with the house completely upside down with the loft conversion and then decided to decorate the whole house, which seemed like a good idea at the time, but it meant moving everything in the house on an almost daily basis.  as well as work being hectic and lack of sleep, i was just too pooped to come on the pc at night.  and dp was nagging at me to take it easy, which i have to say i didn't take to very kindly!!  poor dp!! but it is all coming together now, so it seems worth while now.

so so sorry i missed holly before she went.  i can't thank her enough.  i don't think i would be where i am today if it were not for dr holly.  i will pm her.

julie - so very sorry to hear your bad news.  i was just getting excited with your accupunture treatment, (i'm convinced holly's referral to her accupunturist made a difference to me), and you were hit with the redundancy stuff.  what a bummer.  kj might be right though, you hear lots of stories about things like this turning out to be a blessing in disguise, you could find a better job.  i am keeping everything crossed for you lovely.  you deserve better and you WILL get what you deserve i am very very sure of it.

ck6 - 2ww, excited for you.  did you have the tx at the nuffield?  i think your test date is 14 feb?  here's hoping you get a very special valentines.  re your chicken pox stuff, i would DEFO check with your GP.  around xmas time, i mixed with some people at work and also with some family who both had chicken pox going around.  my work personnel dept said i must check with my gp re the risk at work (the health and safety office said i should go home immediately!!) and i had to have a test to see if i had chicken pox antibiodies, otherwise i had to have an injection straight away.  as you can expect i did lots of research on it at the time given the worry and my work making me worried, and chicken pox is at it's very worse in late preg, but early preg is also a concern.  unless you have the antibodies of course.  i am sure you are absolutely fine, i don't want to worry you but PLEASE check with your GP if you haven't already.  you've probably already posted you have done this and i have missed it!!   sending you loads of love.

erica - real sorry to hear you are having a tough time.  sending you lots of love.  

catwoman -    how are you?

jilly - really sorry to hear what you went through.  you are a tough lady.  i think you said you had an appointment on 5 apr - this will be very very lucky, it's my birthday!!  i will send you special luck vibes on that day.  can't keep up with all the football stuff, sorry!!

shazia - loads and loads of luck to you for the 2ww.  sending you lots of pos vibes.  

vil & moosey - congrats   so glad to hear your fab news.  hoping you are both well.

kelly - sorry i missed your pm re the meet.  pls let me off  ?

whoops, someone at the door.  nice to spk to you all.  love to anyone i've missed, you are always in my thoughts.

sending hugs to you all.
crxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning girls   
Yes Poops.............lowest form of wit  

Julie & Jilly - Apologies for not sending pm's yet   So much is happening at work & everytime I plan to catch up with you both, something else happens & it goes (.)(.) up here. I WILL do it now.................promise   (Julie first because she isn't cheeky or sarcastic   )
Caroline - Man flu....................how awful poor love   hope he feels better soon. DS will feel better now that the spots are out you do feel poorly until then. Get yourself checked out & best of luck for the rest of your 2ww     
CR - 33 weeks.............wow   Great to hear from you & to know that all is well. Sounds like you've been busy, take it easy hun.

Catwoman, Shazia, Moomin, Petal, Perky, Kj, Jo, Holly & Molly    

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya friendies 

looong day as predicted yesterday and i'm a bit pooped today...luckily todays shift with  y other patient got cancelled so i got a day to myself   the heffalump is much better and might come home today...
dh didnt make it to his interview yesterday..had a relapse sun night and felt yukky, but he's gone to one now and yesterdays is rescheduled for tomoz. he REALLY wants the one today and its really close too, commute will be a doddle. 
dog has had upset tum too and is extremely unimpreseed with todays diet of rice..keeps making puppy eyes at me from his crate. too bad, damned if i'm gonna get up tomoz to a lake of poo for the 3rd morning running  i did buy him some big boy hard bonios this morning and let him have one a while ago...once he worked out he could actually get his teeth thru it he thoroughly enjoyed it 

julie - did holly say she has pc up and running at home?   for getting your cv organised..you can hit the ground running when you get the green light 

ck6, one week down, one to go   

CR - nice to see you again, wow the times flown 

molly 

gotta fly, on a dvd player hunt this avo for my sis's birthday

big love to everyone     

kj x


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

wow holly and cr back.....       
Erica...  we used to live in harrow..classed as north london..thats why i got the arsenal fan...xxx
did anyone see baby race last night its on again tonight on channel 4 @ 11.05pm..... single women trying to get pregnant..... one poor woman kept ovulating over the weekend and missing her 'window'  very interesting
Julie...heard anything yet      hope you and dp are ok xxxxx
2ww going ok trying not to think of it too much...only symton is big sore (.)(.) but i think you get that with cylogest anyway...talking of which.... this should make you laugh ...popped one of them in  this morning...bent over to pick something up...bloomin thing shot out  ...any ideas how to keep in in there       
Petal thanks for opm...will reply later...going to 'bluey' xx
ds ok quite bored and seems to be eating everything in site....
better dash did bog all yesterday.... dh gone back to work sniff.... catch you later....xxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

glad that made you smile..... they melt in my hand too... i get worried there isn't going to be enough left to pop in !!!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

thought you'd come up with some witty remark     skiney cork it is..... jilly have you got any   I could do a Kinga..... remember that !!!!!!!!


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Well Jilly i'm here so dont   me!!   Saying that judging by your conversation about bottles etc I should have waited until tomorrow  

    to you all- have been popping on to see what you've been up to, but as some of you know this is my busiest time of year. 

We had our 12 week scan on Friday and all was well with junior. He even did a little dance for me and DH.

Will catch up properly 2m, gotta go and do some hats!!!

Love to you all,

Manda


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

wow Manda so cool to see you blimey 12 weeks well done on your scan  xxxx
Jilly can you send me 2weeks supply then.....    skinny corks.....


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Caroline -     ah bless ya! Haven't giggled that much for a while. Hope Poops is sorting you out with a supply of corks! Thanks for bringing back the images of Kinga  
Julie - Thanks for calling me an   & yes you are perfect. Hope you get that date soon, as least you can start making plans then. 
Jilly - You are a perfect nutbag   I don't know about anything else   & you won't be getting any more pm's you've had your quota   
Kj -     for dh's interview & hope Caleb's tummy is better tomorrow poor little sausage   
Manda - Great to "see" you back, the scan must have been fab   glad all is going so well. Make sure you keep in touch.

  ladies have a lovely evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hope I did this right....

New home this way >>>>>
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47983.0.html

Can you lock the thread please Candy? Thank you.  Hope you and Jacob are okay....


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks honey x


----------

